# 5000 watt Generator



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Bump. $300.00 cash


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Located in Murray


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

